# Berechnung der Gesamtausfallrate



## williwuff (23 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Berechnung von Lambdas (Ausfallraten).
Ich habe folgende Formeln schön häufiger vorgefunden:

Für eine Serienschaltung mehrerer Geräte hintereinander würde sich das Gesamtlambda errechnen zu:
lambda_ges = lambda_1 + lambda_2 + ... + lambda_n

Für eine Parallelschaltung mehrerer Geräte:
lambda_ges = lambda_1 * lambda_2 * ... * lambda_n

Dürfen diese Formeln angewendet werden? Ist dies so korrekt?


----------



## snake_1842 (26 November 2012)

Für die Berechnung der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit für die Parallelschaltung ist die Berechnung korrekt.

Für die Berechnung der Reihenschaltung allerdings nicht. Da würde ich PA= 1- (Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit Bauteil 1)*(Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit Bauteil 2)...*(Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit Bauteil n)

Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit= 1-Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## williwuff (27 November 2012)

Hallo Snake_1842,
danke für deine Antwort.

Diese Formeln hab ich auch schonmal gesehen, und zwar in der Norm 61078. Da gehts es ja in erster Linie um die Berechnung von Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit und Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit.
Mir gehts aber in im Moment um die Berechnung der Gesamtausfallrate.

z.B. Aktor 1 = 10^-8 1/h (Ausfälle pro Stunde),
      Aktor 2 = 10^-8 1/h

Wenn beide Aktoren "parallelgeschalten" sind (1oo2-Voting - 1 Aktor darf ausfallen), müsste doch die Gesamtausfallrate bei 10^-16 sein
Wenn beide Aktoren "in Serie geschalten" sind (2oo2-Voting - kein Aktor darf  ausfallen), müsste doch die Gesamtausfallrate bei 2*10^8 sein (die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer ausfällt = 10^8, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass beide ausfallen ist doppelt so hoch 2*10^8)

Oder liege ich falsch?

Seht euch mal bei diesen Link Kapitel 6.2 und 6.3 an. (PDF zum Download)

http://www.innotecsafety.de/downloa...ionen/05-2009-berechnungsmethoden-in-der/view


----------



## snake_1842 (28 November 2012)

Naja, wenn ich das nach meinem Beispiel rechne komme ich auch auf 2*10^-8.

Wofür bruachst du das eigentlich?


----------



## norustnotrust (28 November 2012)

williwuff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Berechnung von Lambdas (Ausfallraten).
> Ich habe folgende Formeln schön häufiger vorgefunden:
> ...



Ja, die Fomeln sind imho korrekt und können auch so angewendet werden. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich daß bei der Parallelschaltung der Ausfall eines Teiles erkennt werden kann und asap behoben wird. Ansonsten müßtest du der Ausfallsrate anders zu Leibe rücken (Falls relevant kann ich irgendwo die Formel ausgraben).


----------



## williwuff (30 November 2012)

snake_1842 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich das nach meinem Beispiel rechne komme ich auch auf 2*10^-8.



In der Tat. Für kleine Lambdas (lambda<<1) funktionieren die Gleichungen, da die Terme mit höheren Potenzen das Ergebnis nur unwesentlich verändern.


----------

